# Mantis won't eat



## jojo905 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello, my L4 hierodula majuscula hasn't eaten for the past 4 days. it molted like a week ago - L3 to L4, the day after it ate 2 blue bottle flies (bbf), since then nothing. It always hangs from the top of  the enclosure, I placed 3 bbf 4 days ago- they stay at the bottom of the enclosure. Is it the case that the mantis is not hungry, or  that it doesn't see  the flies? Ive tried placing the flies in front of it with tongs, but the mantis just runs away. Any insight is appreciated, i'm new to this. Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 29, 2020)

it could be molting again, there is no set rule on when they do that, just let it be and make sure to mist in front of it so it has water.


----------



## jojo905 (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you


----------

